# Female or male rats



## Amy thea (Dec 18, 2021)

I am getting new rats (3) originally I thought I would get females but after tons of research I came to the conclusion that males are better for me.

although females tend to be more energetic and playful than males who are cuddly and lazier of course there's exceptions.I wanted a playful rat but many owners told me that most their females developed/died of cancer.

Male and female rats can both get cancer but female rats are so much more likely to get it and it upsets me deeply.I would 100% not be able to handle the worry of a female rat getting cancer, wondering everyday if you check them and there is a lump that is a tumor.

I personally love female rat personalities but the cancer prone side of them I don't believe I can handle.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

My daughter had three male rats. Two of them died from cancer.

I’m not sure that their sex makes any difference.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I think getting them from a good breeder helps.


----------



## Amy thea (Dec 18, 2021)

All gender rats can get cancer females more likely as they tend to get it Eg Mammary tumor


----------



## Amy thea (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes but they will never be able to completely make sure that their rats get cancer within their lifetime.Cancer is one of those things where most rats get it so it’s not possible to produce only cancer free rats although ethical breeders can lower the risk it is still a large chance


----------

